# New Shop Catering To CANADIANS...



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey all,

Been a member of this forum for quite some time now, although I haven't been active in ages.

Anyhow, just letting you know that a new shop has opened in Toronto called SEQUENCE Garage.

We carry everything you could ever imagine - from the common (GReddy, HKS, etc - to the rare and exclusive... Kei Office, JUN, WORK Wheels, etc).

Our site and online shop (still under construction) is located @ www.sequence-garage.com

$All Prices are in Canadian Dollars, which means good news for our US neighbours$. 

Cheer and if there is anything I can do, please contact me at [email protected]

Cheers,
KaOz/GC.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so you will ship things to the US?
gotta love the american currency


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey Drift240sxdrag,

You don't remember me, do you... we were *online/forum buds back in the day*... heh.

Yes, we will ship things to the US as well... and yes, we love the US currency! MMmMmMmmmmMmm...

Our main focus is the Canadian market... but you Americans will love us for the exchange rate.

If you need anything, contact me [email protected] and spread the word. Our online store should be *officially open* in about a week or two - we are uploading over 1,000 products from lines such as JIC Magic, Tein, Cusco, Apex'i, JUN, Work Wheels, Volk Racing, D.Speed, Project u, GReddy, HKS, Blitz, Tanabe... etc. etc. etc. as well as exclusive parts from Kei-Office, TopSecret, etc... and custom parts/aero parts from SEQUENCE Garage. 

Cheers,
KaOz/GC.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i rember you how could i forget. i was checkin out ur site and when i look at the store like no items yet so i was kindof bummed. i want a bucket seat


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Yes, out site is up and running, however it will be another week (or 2) before the online store is 100% up and ready to function.

For bucket seats, we will have:
- Bride
- Sparco
- JIC Magic. *these will be on special order*.

Cheers,
KaOz.

P.S. Glad you remember me bud!


----------

